# Enough cork?



## Lloyd1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am going to be bottling some apple wine. 
Some of it will be bottled still. and some will be bottled after force carbination.
In the quest for the 'right bottle' to put it in, I ran into a winner!
It is a screw top, and I have new28mm screw capsthat fit well.
That takes care of the carbed wine.


I would like to use the same bottle to cork the still wine if possible.
The bottle is not a wine bottle, but is almost as heavy as a wine bottle.
Ithas a nice reinforcement ring around the top.
The holeappears to bethe same size as standard 750ml bottles.
I believe it would safely cork.


The only problem I see is the the neck enlarges a little soon.
I inserted a #8 x 1 3/4" cork, and it does not contact the neck for the entire length of the cork.
It appears that I have about 1 1/4" of cork contact before the neck enlarges.


Is a 1 1/4" cork "enough cork" for an apple wine?
Are 1 1/4" corks available for purchase?


I really like the bottle, and can get many for a reasonable cost.


I see 1 1/4" corks must be manufactured .....


I found this while looking for info on corks:


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you sure that those bottles will hold a carbonated wine???? How much carbonation will you have???

I am not familiar with forced carbonation....we always do secondary fermentation in the bottle with yeast and sugar and always use Champagne/Sparkling wine bottles.

As for the still wine...maybe just use the screw tops being as they fit well, and try just a few corks for trial.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, they will hold carbination. 
The product that was originally in them was carbinated.


Yes, I know I can use the screw caps for the still also, and may have to.
I was just wondering about the corks.


I'll give you the complete info on the bottles.


I like to mix a fruit juice and carbinated water drink mix. ( non-alc )
I buy the 100% fruit juice concentrates, and mix with carbinated water, for a low cal sugar free carbed drink.
I was buying the carbinated water in cans.
Then I found Perriercarbed water inthis nicebottle.
So I use the water, and save the bottle.
The bottle of water costs $1.38 at a local Walmart.
There is also 330ml smaller bottles with the same top, at 4 for $3.89.
The labels come right off with a 5 minute soak, and very little effort to remove any remaining glue.




The bottles need no cleaning cause they just had carbed water in them.




The new label will be a challenge ( fun ) because the bottles have unusual shape.
There or two places that are 'flat' and will accept a label.
One place is 3" wide, and the other is 2" wide.
See the pics for what Perrier used for labels, and the pattern I will need to use for the 3" label.












750ml wine bottle, Perrier 750ml , 375ml wine bottle, Perrier 330ml


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont recommend corking a bottle that was not designed for corks as it can split while corking or especially uncorking which if so could shred your hand if being held resulting in cut tendons and so on. Use the screw caps.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 18, 2008)

I would definately heed wade's advice on this one Lloyd


----------



## Lloyd1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, I will listen to those who know.
I'll use the screw caps for all.
I still think it's a nice bottle.




I'll let ya know how the labels turns out.
Thanks!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jul 18, 2008)

Double check with Northern Winos on the bottle you plan to put under forced carbonation. Just because it held a carbonated water or pop doesn't mean it can hold under the pressureproduced bycarbonated wine (sparkling wine?).


Scuba


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2008)

I think a #9 instead of a #8 would expand to fill the spaces, but unless you have a good floor corker, you'll have a hard time getting them in.

Also, Perrier is very lightly carbonated, so those bottles will not hold proper carbonated wine pressure.*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## smurfe (Jul 19, 2008)

I tried corking screw top wine bottles and broke a few. If you do a search here you will see a post where Martina tried to use some cooking oil bottles that resemble wine bottles. She broke a few corking them. I have the exact same bottles she tried and would of figured they would of worked with no issues at all. Most of these bottles (as well as any bottle not designed to be corked)do not have the required thickness in the glass in the neck to support the pressures exerted during corking as well as uncorking. It is a lot more than one thinks.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2008)

What equipment do you have as far as forced carb and bottling the forced carb beverage?


----------



## Lloyd1 (Jul 19, 2008)

CO2 tank, regulator, cornies, and freezer with refridg thremostat control. 

I have successfully carbed water in a cornie .... to where I liked it. 
15 psi for a week.
That proved the integrity of the connections and cornie.
I dropped to 5 psi, released pressurea couple of times, and shot it into a frozen bottle right from the party tap with extended tip.
I capped it and put it into the fridge for a couple of days.
When I opened it, there was "some" CO2 left, but not as much as I would want to have retained.
I lost a lot in the bottling.


I now need to experiment with a variation of that 'counter pressure filler' thingy .... you know the one:





*Edited by: Lloyd *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2008)

Keep me posted on the success of that counter pressure filler.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Will do!


----------

